
New study throws into question long-held belief about depression - uladzislau
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2014-08/acs-nst082714.php
======
sogen
tl;dr: Mice with no serotonin had no effect on depression.

Interesting: _the mice were compulsive and extremely aggressive._

------
lutusp
1\. Prior results show that antidepression drugs don't work for the majority
of patients:

[http://www.plosmedicine.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fj...](http://www.plosmedicine.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pmed.0050045)

2\. The linked result shows that directly manipulating serotonin levels in
animals doesn't produce depression.

Guess what effect this will have on the worldwide, multi-billion dollar market
in SSRI-based and related drugs? If psychology was a medical field, clinicians
would be ordered to stop prescribing these ineffective drugs. But don't hold
your breath for that outcome.

